
Nokia 3310 review: No matter how much you think you want it, you don’t want it - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/nokia-3310-review/
======
Luuseens
> sold for a millennial-gouging £50. It is, for all intents and purposes, a
> fashion statement—a phone for the beard-grooming, braces-wearing festival
> set that think tapping out texts on a T9 keyboard is the ultimate irony.

Not sure if this snarky social commentary is required in a phone review.

~~~
rkuykendall-com
Damn, why they gotta shit on me for needing braces? :(

~~~
DanBC
They're not talking about dental braces, but about pants-suspenders -
elasticated cords that go over your shoulder to hold your trousers up.

------
fsiefken
Mark Walton overlooks one of the strong points: Week-long battery life and
waterproofness to a certain degree, and providing a certain dumbness (for the
smartphone addicted) while still providing some form of internet access.

Unfortunately Whatsapp is not on it, unless someone knows a way to hack an s60
version in there
[https://www.whatsapp.com/nokia/](https://www.whatsapp.com/nokia/) \- assuming
it still can connect to the whatsapp network

~~~
majewsky
> Mark Walton overlooks one of the strong points

I think his main point is, if you really want such a phone, you can have it
for much less, even from the same vendor (with the Nokia 150 that goes for 20
instead of 50 bucks).

~~~
fsiefken
yes, but the 3310 is waterproof, has a longer battery life and has better
camera that can be used to photograph A4s and have a readable resolution.
Perfect for hikes or festivals. Would be nice if it can act as a gprs gateway
through bluetooth or usb [https://www.instagram.com/p/BT676kmBbwFX--
VykvNXL0Xv5TgUy7d2...](https://www.instagram.com/p/BT676kmBbwFX--
VykvNXL0Xv5TgUy7d2IdhypQ0/)

------
leemailll
Reading the review and the only thing lingering in my head is how much a cell
phone based on pi zero would cost?

>mere 1.4MB is user accessible

So Nokia want to remind us floppy disk is still a thing when the original
phone was born?

------
conception
I was looking into feature phones but this seems like the worst time to buy as
Qualcomm just announced a new chaip-set for feature phones to give them LTE
and the like. 2.5G won't be around forever and feature phone or not, EDGE is
not how you want to do anything on the internet.

~~~
fsiefken
Battery life will suffer significantly with LTE, this is the reason why I use
a Pebble instead of an Android smartwatch. Edge works good enough for checking
e-mails and the occasional lookup or using SSH through Mosh if allows usb
tethering.

------
alekratz
It feels like the reviewer wants a smartphone. This is not a smartphone, and
it never claims to be. It's just a glossed-up version of the classic Nokia
"dumb" phone - which is exactly all some people want/need.

~~~
jclos
But for the price they're asking, it would deserve some minor updating. A 2-3
week battery, 3G/4G, support for most commons "chat" apps (Whatsapp, FB
messenger). It would play to the phone's strength while keeping its
minimalism.

------
emptythought
I still can't believe this doesn't have 3g. The basic phone i had 11 or so
years ago did. And yes, it was just a flip phone

~~~
votepaunchy
2G will be around longer than 3G.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Yes. Here in Norway 2G is being kept alive until 2025 because there is so much
machine to machine use of it, 3G will be shut down sooner (supposed to be
2020). At least that is what Telenor plans.

------
llcoolv
It is a bit perplexing that neither the review, nor any of the comments are
mentioning ruggedness and reliability, which were the reason 3310 became a
legend. If it is similarly enduring, the 50£ price tag might not be that
stupid after all.

------
TorKlingberg
The basic point of the article is that if you want a basic feature phone, you
can get them for £20 or less while this one costs £50. I suppose the extra £30
could be worth it as a fashion statement for a festival phone. But, the people
who are nostalgic about the 3310 must be 30+ by now, and few of them are
spending a week in the festival mud. Is it for younger hipsters who want to
pretend they are being nostalgic?

------
DanBC
> The ZTE Blade A110, for example, is a full-fledged Android phone and costs
> £50.

Where can I buy the ZTE Blade A110 for £50?

I've seen it for £69 (Carphone warehouse) or £79 (Argos).

You can even take a punt on devices like the Vodafone Smart First 7, which
also runs Android and costs just £20. The Nokia 3310 doesn't even have Wi-Fi.

------
kwhitefoot
Anyone who wants a 3310 can buy a real one on Ebay for less than twenty quid
including postage.

------
jlebrech
needs FB, whatsapp and Uber apps along with 4g

~~~
blackoil
I would want WhatsApp, map and uber, and a browser. That's all I need on move.

~~~
BoiledCabbage
Unless you're talking about a text based browser that can share 1.5MB of
memory - it sounds like you're looking for a smartphone.

Whatsapp is probably the only app I could see them adding in.

~~~
msh
Or maybe more accurately a Japanese feature phone like this:

[https://www.engadget.com/2015/03/13/japan-loves-feature-
phon...](https://www.engadget.com/2015/03/13/japan-loves-feature-phones/)

~~~
flubert
Does anyone know of a place to discuss non-smart-phones? There's
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dumbphones/](https://www.reddit.com/r/dumbphones/)
but that seems deadish.

